# in case someone is looking for a LGD for a small farm



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a link to what looks like a great LGD that already guards goats. He could be a great fit for someone needing a protector ...
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20981924


----------

